
Windows 10 Tip: Turn Off File Explorer Advertising - happy-go-lucky
https://www.thurrott.com/windows/windows-10/106424/windows-10-tip-turn-off-file-explorer-advertising
======
muraiki
I'm so frustrated with Microsoft. I want to like them -- I'm using (and
loving) C# and Visual Studio, I've used Visual Studio Code with Go and
Typescript, I'm using whatever they call their cloud version control system,
and I'm really enjoying these things... but then they pull moves like this and
make me question as to whether I really want to invest my skills and money in
their tech. Say what you will about Google's data mining, but I think that
putting ads right in the OS is in a whole other league. And as many of us
geeks know, this is inevitably going to lead to calls from friends and family
trying to figure out what the heck this thing popping up is, and if it's a
virus. "Nope, it's just Microsoft."

I feel bad for the MS employees who are making awesome products but then have
to deal with all the ridiculous fallout of Windows 10 decisions. Sorry for the
rant, but these actions are honestly making me think about discontinuing my
use and support of Microsoft's products, and I hope that someone somewhere is
listening to us geeks.

~~~
greenhouse_gas
That's why I don't like MS, and don't buy the whole "New MS and OS rainbows
and unicorns" bit.

I judge companies on how they behave when they're "at the top" \- MS in the
late 90s-early 00's or Google (Android and search) in the late 00's - now.

The reason is that companies at the bottom have to behave nicely (Cyanogen
learned that the hard way), community-cred is literally all they have. You
judge companies behavior once they get to the top and can do whatever they
want.

Now, back to the topic, MS was losing developer cred lately(and don't want to
become IBM), so what do they do? They Open Source some developer tools and
part of their language (less than Java, BTW). Oh, they also realize that
developers were switching to Apple and Linux, so they added WSL.

It's not they became ethical, it's not that they're stopping vendor lockin,
it's not that they're going to finally fully document the Win32 API (their
online documentation is quite often inaccurate), it's not that they're going
to allow you to stop their spying (unless you're a huge business who had
enough purchasing power to actually leave - try telling the CIA that if
they're using Windows, everything they type is seen at MS). They're at the top
there and don't need to do any favors to anyone.

MS is simply business as usual.

~~~
jimmaswell
What tech company has ever been at the top and acted nicely?

~~~
greenhouse_gas
Honestly, even Google is more ethical.

Google is at the top in Mobile. Yet Android is 90% Open Source. It's not that
even that.

If I want to install an APK, I can do it. No need to be a Enterprise or pay
$100 for a developer license, anyone can install FDroid. And they let people
write competitive software (Firefox, etc.) and set them as default. Actually,
as a user, I don't have to see anything be Google if I don't want to.

And don't forget open sourcing TensorFlow.

~~~
Dayshine
And then there's Chrome...

~~~
blibble
which is 99.99% open source (Chromium), and forms the basis of several
competitors to Chrome?

compared to the openness of Edge/IE, Google are saints with Chrome

~~~
nacs
> (Chromium), and forms the basis of several competitors to Chrome

Chromium was based on Webkit which actually came from Apple (and who forked it
from KHTML from the KDE project). It's not Chromium that's the "basis" of
competitors, it's Webkit that was the base.

~~~
Nullabillity
By that logic, KHTML/Konqueror should get all the credit. But AFAIK V8 (which
most of those forks use) also has pretty much nothing to do with JSCore.

------
Neliquat
That you need to do this, is frankly disturbing.

Maybe I am a linux hermit, but you guys really abide this shit? I can't fathom
a tech savvy person giving this kind of software a pass anymore. I know, lock
in, standards, etc. But damn.

~~~
altrego99
The only reason I use Windows is that still most tripple A games need DirectX
to run.

~~~
licked
The only reason AAA games target Windows is because you rely on Windows for
that.

It's a very stable economic arrangement /s.

~~~
paulddraper
And yet somehow the Innovator's Dilemma exists.

~~~
tracker1
Given how not great Steam's Linux push worked out, it's not entirely
surprising it stays the way it has... for now.

~~~
edoceo
Yes. I want Steam on Linux to work as well.

~~~
Neliquat
It is working. I sure didn't expect platform parity when they announced it,
and yet, I don't feel like a 2nd class citizen anymore. Linux games are now
cross platform, not terrible ports. And the 3 largest game engines now compile
to linux out of the box (more or less). The support burden has lessened as
well. It is great all around.

~~~
tracker1
Oh, I didn't mean to imply that it didn't work, or there were shortcomings in
the platform... only that sales haven't been great (think Steambox, etc).

------
makecheck
The problem I think is the same one that ISPs face: some products really
_should_ be “boring” but companies _hate_ that. Just like ISPs hate being dumb
pipes that do a good job and stay out of your way, Microsoft just can’t resist
being in your face when it really has no business doing so.

The ideal OS, much like the ideal ISP, stays the hell out of the way and does
an excellent, efficient job, doing only what you need it to do.

~~~
lucaspiller
I wonder how much of this is due to being a public company. Shareholders want
to see their investment go up, so companies need to keep doing things like
this to increase their value and revenues.

~~~
makecheck
I wish they didn’t think that _this_ was the way to add value. They should
move into new areas and focus on stability.

Unfortunately, modern companies seem to forget that it used to be cool to
simply make _some_ profit, even if it was modest and trickling in at a slow
pace. It was more important to have _continuous_ and stable profits, than it
was to have ridiculous profits. Now we seem to have this squeeze-out-of-a-
stone approach that ruins experiences. They push and they push, then act
surprised when all the users bail.

------
captainmuon
I'm a bit conflicted about this. I don't want ads in my OS either. But I don't
think this occasion is such a big problem. Microsoft offers a paid OneDrive
plan, and they have to let people know how to subscribe. The UI of OneDrive
happens to be File Explorer. Granted, I would prefer the banner to be shown
only in the OneDrive "Folder" and not in Quick Access.

I find other things much more annoying:

\- I really like the random lockscreen pictures. But sometimes, I get ads for
Xbox Games or movies from the Windows Store. It seems inappropriate at work,
and people think I'm a fan of game XY although I've never heard about it
before.

\- On one PC, I get the infamous "Try edge, it is 20% faster than Firefox"
every time I start Firefox. I assume (strongly hope) that this is a glitch...

\- A OneDrive ad that really annoys me is a popup window, telling me to login
to OneDrive (and possibly purchase something, IDK). It opens at startup, and
at random times when using office. I think when an application tries to open a
file that doesn't exist on a network drive triggers it also (!?). I can
deactivate it, but it comes back after some time.

I have no need for OneDrive (as I already use Dropbox _and_ Nextcloud). It's
fine that you offer it to me once, but please let me opt out and never be
bothered again.

\----

On the positive side, maybe this means that there will be finally a proper
common integration of sync providers? Every service places their icons in
different places. Dropbox, Nextcloud, OneDrive, Google Drive, CERNBox
(proprietary service at work). It would be really funny, because then this
would mean the linked tip is another one of those frequently repeated tips
that actually make you experience worse (as you can't see when a future
Dropbox is trying to tell you there was a sync failure...).

------
BinaryIdiot
While I still think Windows 10 is essentially the best version of Windows
Microsoft has released (I think it in some ways more than Windows 7 and other
ways less) moves like ads and the forced updates / restarts just really bring
down the quality. I don't understand why they would shoot themselves in the
foot so badly.

~~~
nitemice
I totally agree, except for your comment about the update system. I understand
why people may dislike being "forced" to do updates, but it's very much
Microsoft's monthly flu-shot. Just because you're scared of needles, doesn't
mean your above getting the flu. It's in everyone's best interest (not just
Microsoft's, but your too) to be running the most up-to-date, secure version
of Windows at all times. Maybe I don't get it because I've never used Windows
in an environment where a reboot was a big deal. I personally fully shut down
my Windows machine every night. Unless it's a production server (which should
be running Windows Server) I don't see the problem with a monthly reboot. In
the past, Windows has been pretty dodgy sometimes with how it springs updates
and reboots on you, but Win10 has been much better (and the Creator update
should be better again).

~~~
ethernetsalad
Personally, and I imagine for other people, it's more just having the ability
to choose taken away.

I think for the average consumer, the system is fine but for power users or
developers, it just sucks having that control taken away.

From what I understand, there have been a lot of cases where prompts are easy
to overlook and time out, restarting a users computer for updates while in the
middle of working.

That said, it looks like the upcoming creators update will allow you to choose
the time of restarts but not what updates you receive. If you could choose
your updates, this file explorer thing wouldn't probably be as big of an issue
since you could just opt not to install whichever update adds it.

Of course, future updates might/probably would require it and eventually you
might have to but it just feels shittier than paying for the OS outright and
having control to accept or deny whatever you like.

~~~
chrisper
In the upcoming creator's update, you can disable updates for 31 days.
However, it says security updates are still being installed. So not exactly
sure how it is going to work.

~~~
discreditable
It may be referring to feature upgrades rather than the monthly updates.

------
xelxebar
Now I'm imagining the horror of CLI tools that spit out ads to stderr every
few invocations:

    
    
        $ git clone git.kernel.org/linux.git
        ***** TRY SUBVERSION ENTERPRISE FOR $49.99/MO ****

------
bajsejohannes
It's baffling how many ad spaces they have in this paid for operating system.
By default, there's not only this, but also "notifications" that are ads and
lock screen ads. I would understand it if it was free, but my employer
probably paid $100 or more for it.

------
hota_mazi
"Show sync provider notifications"... Talk about obfuscating the preference so
nobody can tell this is actually connected to advertising.

Disappointed in you, Microsoft.

And I say this as someone who's been really enjoying Windows 10 and
Microsoft's recent opening to the world at large.

------
thr0waway1239
With all the tech giants now engaged in a veritable race to the bottom, it is
a good time to point out that people who work at these places seriously
reconsider opening their mouths (or typing the words their brain thinks) when
there are arguments around ethical practices in business.

Somehow I am reminded of this essay by PG:

"The other big force leading people astray is money. Money by itself is not
that dangerous. When something pays well but is regarded with contempt, like
telemarketing, or prostitution, or personal injury litigation, ambitious
people aren't tempted by it. That kind of work ends up being done by people
who are "just trying to make a living." (Tip: avoid any field whose
practitioners say this.)"

[http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html)

Have you noticed how close to telemarketing the entire Windows 10 upgrade
process was, especially to Windows 7 customers who were very happy with their
OS?

------
intoverflow2
As a Mac user I don't really see how this is any different from when you fill
up the paltry iCloud Drive space on OS X and it shows a message every time you
boot where both options of the dialog box take you to the iCloud pref pane to
buy more storage.

It's sucky but definitely not just an MS thing.

~~~
speg
FTA:

> (Ad-like notifications for OneDrive do appear in File Explorer in the
> Anniversary Update, but people running the Creators Update are now seeing
> actual advertising)

------
PleaseHelpMe
At somepoint I think windows 10 would be my best desktop ever since the
interface is good, hardware compatability is good and the release of things
like Linux Subsystem and new Powershell is awesome. But now it left me with
great discouragement to use it. Beside the general privacy concern with it for
a long time, now it got these ads and more. Common Microsoft, you are better
than this.

------
pweissbrod
Oh hell no.

Does any know an alternative version of windows 10 costing extra $$ for which
is guaranteed without "telemetry" "forced updates" and other hostility? 3rd
party add-ons to disable this behavior are just temporary hacks.

If there isnt a 'windows-10-guaranteed-isolated-edition' kicking around
windows 7 will be the last microsoft OS I ever install on bare metal.

~~~
SippinLean
>an alternative version of windows 10...without "telemetry"...windows 7 will
be the last microsoft OS I ever install on bare metal

You know all the telemetry was backported to 7 and 8 right? You can remove it
but that would fall under "3rd party add-ons to disable this behavior" and
thus would not satisfy your needs.

~~~
sutoor
Is it installed from a patch/update (which can be avoided) or by some other
means?

~~~
SippinLean
Yes, updates. If you memorize all the _KB123456_ numbers associated with
telemetry you can block them or uninstall them; however again you can mitigate
them in 10 as well.

------
nkrisc
To me this is as dumb as my kitchen table having ads laminated on it. Windows
is the table on which I do my work. I don't want to see it or notice it, I
just want it to support me and my stuff and be a damn good table.

------
duncan_bayne
I don't understand why anyone is surprised by this. When I think of Microsoft,
I think of the Halloween Documents:

[http://www.catb.org/esr/halloween/](http://www.catb.org/esr/halloween/)

I've not seen anything to suggest they've fundamentally changed since then.
The Microsoft that wrote the following in 2002:

"Messages that criticize OSS, Linux, & the GPL are NOT effective. Messaging
that discusses possible Linux patent violations, pings the OSS development
process for lacking accountability, attempts to call out the 'viral' aspect of
the GPL, and the like are only marginally effective in driving unfavorable
opinions around OSS, Linux, and the GPL, and in some cases backfire. On the
other hand ‘positive’ OSS, Linux, and GPL messages are very effective - both
across geographies and audiences."

... is still with us today, and their current strategy is merely a reflection
of their assessment of their marketing.

The 'nice' Microsoft you see today is a PR exercise based on their
discoveries, 15 years ago, about the (in)effectiveness of FUD tactics against
open source software.

------
ouid
Why does it otherwise seem to be the consensus that windows 10 is a "good
thing" in the comments on this thread?

~~~
Mithaldu
Because from a technical view regarding performance, safety, ease-of-use and
general amenities it is the best Windows so far.

~~~
Aoyagi
>ease-of-use and general amenities

Yea, nah. Splitting settings into various interconnected places with
completely different UIs is anything but easy to use. Flat design has nothing
to do with ease of use either. Not being able to disable updates might make it
easier to use for the average user, certainly does not make the life of power
users easier.

It is the best OS deep under the hood, but that's where it ends.

~~~
Mithaldu
> Not being able to disable updates certainly does not make the life of power
> users easier.

Quite honestly, if you truly believe that as a power user you cannot
completely disable upgrades in Windows 10, then you are not the type of power
user who should be playing with such settings. It may sound cruel to the
individual but opposed to the spectre of millions of Windows bot net units i
consider it a net kindness to the rest of humanity.

As for the settings, in win10 you don't even need to remember where they are.
You can just type into the start menu what you need for all the commonly
accessed things, or right click the start menu to get all the classic stuff
you're used to.

~~~
Aoyagi
Yes, I believe there are scenarios where completely disabling updates is
desirable. But more importantly, I believe in having a choice which updates to
install while not disabling the updates altogether.

>As for the settings, in win10 you don't even need to remember where they are.

That's what you call ease of use? Having to remember what every single setting
is called? Brilliant.

~~~
Mithaldu
> Yes, I believe there are scenarios where completely disabling updates is
> desirable.

I think you misread what i wrote, as you are saying yes, but following it with
a statement that is very different from the one I posed.

> I believe in having a choice which updates to install while not disabling
> the updates altogether.

Entirely possible. I am in fact doing this from time to time to pull in
security updates immediately while temporarily holding back reboot one. The
tools exist, but ms really does not want them used by people who might not
fully understand the ramifications of their actions.

I hope you can understand that due to my agreeing with them, I'll refrain from
trying to detail the how.

> Having to remember what every single setting is called?

No, typically you just type in what you want to mess with, e.g. language,
region, firewall, mouse, applications, etc. and get the correct and useful
thing. There are of course exceptions, but i can tell you my parents are
having a much easier time with it as measured in less time spent by me having
to step then through the paths into the old school settings.

~~~
Aoyagi
>Entirely possible.

I am not interested in workarounds. Especially not in a premium OS whose all
previous applicable versions had that option.

>No, typically you just type in what you want to mess with, e.g. language,
region, firewall, mouse, applications, etc. and get the correct and useful
thing.

Right. Try typing "ads" in it. See how that turns out. Oh, and I don't care
about what time are your parents having, this is completely irrelevant to
intelligently designed control panel. In fact, the whole search function is.
It should be supplementary, not primary.

~~~
Mithaldu
> workarounds

It is not a workaround. Users get one interface which ensures they don't
endanger the rest of the world (similar to how in e.g. Germany newbie drivers
get limiters in their car engines). Admins get a completely different
interface which allows them absolute, complete and granular control.

As someone with the know-how i don't need a workaround. I simply use the
interface that was intended to fulfill my needs as a professional with the
requisite knowledge and experience.

~~~
Aoyagi
There is no way to prevent specific updates from installing without using 3rd
party tools.

~~~
Aoyagi
But it is correct. You're like a child who keeps telling everyone that it has
a secret but it can't tell anyone. Considering how you have approached this
whole "discussion", I am hardly surprised.

I presume that your super secret secret is KB3073930, which is about as dodgy
as your argumentation and is _not_ a part of Windows.

~~~
Mithaldu
> KB3073930

Nope. Also, i'm seeing it more as an adult not telling a kid where the key to
opening the gun locker is. Heck, the fact that you haven't yet googled it
yourself is plenty proof to me that you don't have the mindset to be given
such power.

(You also messed up the reply chain.)

~~~
Aoyagi
I haven't yet "googled" it, because I have no need for it, nor do I have will
to search for non-existent things. I can do it (dismiss specific updates
before they are installed) just fine without your super secret workaround,
thank you very much. Astonishing, is it not?

And no, at the time I was posting, there simply was no "reply" button, so I
assumed the thread has reached maximum reply depth.

------
hackuser
There must be a solution for corporate IT that doesn't involve endless
settings. Does the Enterprise edition (or whatever it's called now) exclude
these features?

~~~
megablast
No, this happens on the Enterprise edition as well.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
Not if you are using Enterprise LTSB.

------
wodencafe
When I dared to question publicly Micro$oft's motives in releasing and open
sourcing .net core, I was downvoted and swarmed by the community, who are
probably just grateful for a little good will from a long time enemy.

But I am convinced this good will was a ruse, a charade, to excuse their
questionable business practices at the the expense of the consumer.
Advertising directly inside the O.S. is a good example.

And we, who reaped the benefits of this goodwill, are more likely to turn the
other cheek when they are out of line - especially if (god forbid) our product
relies on Windows.

"Oh, that's just Micro$oft being Micro$oft again."

"But what about all the good things they've done lately?"

~~~
Neliquat
Its not the 90's, drop the $. Its implied already anyway, and beyond being
redundant and unflattering, it makes you appear immature. I think many agree
in spirit with your post otherwise.

------
nightski
So reading TFA, it's simply ads for OneDrive/Office 365 (MS File Sync Products
Only). Not general 3rd party ads like it makes it sounds. I still don't like
the change but it's not nearly as bad as full blown ads.

~~~
hiisukun
From the article:

 _Ad-like notifications for OneDrive do appear in File Explorer in the
Anniversary Update, but people running the Creators Update are now seeing
actual advertising._

This points out that there appears to be a transition from "Microsoft product
ads" to "full blown ads". Quite worrying. I only use Windows in a VM, but
still find it to be a very useful O/S for some things.

I know that one could make the argument that clicking the "chrome" button and
seeing ads (ie. the internet) vs clicking the "files" button and seeing ads
are not that different. But to me, they are worlds apart.

~~~
Neliquat
I read, skimming, that microsoft was transitioning to "Full blown ads" and
came up a vowel off. Thanks for that, intentional or not.

------
inertial
Is there a tool / script to "fix" Windows 10 related privacy issues. I want to
create a new user on my laptop but I dread going through tonnes of obscure
settings to make Windows 10 usable.

~~~
ssorc
[https://gist.github.com/alirobe/7f3b34ad89a159e6daa1](https://gist.github.com/alirobe/7f3b34ad89a159e6daa1)

------
DanBC
> How can you tell this is an ad? The dollar sign is one clue.

It'll be interesting to see if this is compatible with UK regulation of
advertising, which says that any adverts must be clearly identified as ads.

------
Esau
That fact that you would need to turn off advertising, inside of the operating
system itself, is disgusting.

------
yAnonymous
Are there any good alternatives to Windows Explorer? Preferably with tab
support.

Making the ancient file explorer that already has a shitty usability even
worse is almost like asking us to stop using it.

~~~
sherincall
I wholeheartedly recommend Total Commander[0]. Been using it for 20 years,
literally the best program I've ever used. The only one I miss since switching
to Linux, the copies don't come close.

[0]: [http://ghisler.com/index.htm](http://ghisler.com/index.htm)

------
zvrba
Haven't they learned anything from Sun's/Oracle's bundling of Ask toolbar with
Java?

------
criley2
Quick question: how isn't this just more monopoly abuse a la Internet
Explorer?

They have a monopoly sized market share of desktop computers, which they are
using to unfairly boost their Dropbox competitor.

This seems very similar to the very behavior that earned them an anti-trust
smackdown.

Then again, I don't blame them, with the current administration you could
probably murder children and not face any real push back from the DoJ.

------
ams6110
I disabled Cortana and a bunch of other stuff in Windows 10. There a number of
guides about what to turn off to protect privacy and enhance security.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
> There a number of guides about what to turn off to protect privacy and
> enhance security.

Most of those guides degrade security, not enhance it.

Some gems I've read[0][1]: Disable Smartscreen, Disable Windows Defender,
Disable or Delay Windows Update, Block Time Synchronisation in the Hosts file,
Disable Biometric login, Disable driver updates, Disable Secure Boot/TPM Chip,
and Disable UAC.

This is the Dunning–Kruger effect[2] all over. Most people who "know better"
would never write such a guide; or the guide would just tell you to flip a
half dozen switches in the official Settings -> Privacy UI and Cortana ->
Settings UI, rather than disabling key security features. But longer more
detailed looking guides are generally more popular in spite of being
completely wrong/bad practice.

[0] [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2971725/windows/how-to-
reclai...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2971725/windows/how-to-reclaim-your-
privacy-in-windows-10-piece-by-piece.html?page=2)

[1] [http://bgr.com/2015/08/05/window-10-privacy-settings-how-
to-...](http://bgr.com/2015/08/05/window-10-privacy-settings-how-to-stop-
spying/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect)

~~~
scholia
You are, of course, absolutely correct. I suspect that's not going to be a
very popular approach ;-)

------
jakekovoor
What's the point of us paying $119 from our hard earned cash for Windows 10,
when Microsoft is starting to make the Windows 10 more like an advertising
trap...

Think about it,

When you buy a product, and you’re presented with ads about other products
that the company is offering.

Rather than them providing your money’s worth of value, you’ll get the feeling
that they’re making money out of you rather than fulfilling their promise.

It's just shady business, Microsoft...

Here's a great writeup that I found with 5 simple steps to turn the damn File
Explorer ads off on Windows 10.

I hope it might prove to be useful for you guys :)

[http://saintlad.com/turn-off-file-explorer-ads/](http://saintlad.com/turn-
off-file-explorer-ads/)

------
hackeradam17
Thanks for sharing this. I'm getting beyond fed up with Microsoft's crap, but
unfortunately it's either them or Apple (which isn't much better) for a number
of the tools I need access to. If only Linux could get competitive in the
video editing space :(

------
bitmapbrother
I could forgive them if this was a free OS, but embedding ads into an OS you
paid for is despicable.

~~~
nom
It's worse, according to Reddit it doesn't go away _even if you are using
OneDrive_! [http://bit.ly/2nc8Zig](http://bit.ly/2nc8Zig)

~~~
pearle
Yes, I use OneDrive and I was hit with the Windows Explorer ad this morning.
It's ridiculous.

------
jug
The cultural rift in MS between their recent OSS efforts and ads in their own
OS is astounding. Why are they trying to acknowledge the use cases for other
operating systems and reduce the appeal for their own?

------
DrTung
There's also a huge, ever increasing, technical debt that's dragging down the
quality of Windows.

For example, switching from Windows\System to Windows\System32 for Chicago
made 100% sense, but how did we end up with 32-bit software stashed in
\Windows\SysWOW64 and 64-bit software in \Windows\System32?

It's like that movie The Day After Tomorrow where they discuss how big a part
of US they have to abandon, a few releases back Linux tossed out a lot of 90's
assembler code, such purging has _never_ occurred in Windows source tree.

------
Traubenfuchs
A small price to pay for an operating system that perfectly works out of the
box and is free as in "there is a little watermark at the bottom of my
screen".

~~~
ionised
Except neither of those is/was true.

Windows 10 has had its share of issues, usually resulting from updates
breaking things.

It's also not free. That was a limited time deal for owners of previous
versions of Windows. Most future users will pay for it, either as a Retail
copy or as an increased price for whatever Windows-based sysytem they might
buy in the future.

------
notfed
Also see:

    
    
        Set-Privacy.ps1: PowerShell script to batch-change privacy settings in Windows 10
        https://github.com/hahndorf/Set-Privacy

------
api
This is absolutely unforgivable IMHO. They seen determined to keep themselves
out of the high end of the market.

~~~
scholia
On the contrary, they appear to be doing better than ever at the high end of
the market.

~~~
api
I suppose I meant high end of the consumer market. I assume this stuff is off
in "enterprise" Windows.

~~~
Neliquat
Apparently it is also in enterprise, with a possible exception of the long
term support release.

~~~
api
It really surprises me. Personally if I see ads in an OS I think of malware
and bloatware infested low-end junk. It conveys a strong impression of
inferior quality and user-hostility.

I know I will not pay money for anything that's going to turn around and
"monetize" me in this way. It's only forgivable for free products, for obvious
reasons.

------
masklinn
The one that gets my goat right now is the Office spam in the notification
bar.

------
prophesi
If you don't use OneDrive, I also recommend just straight up uninstalling it
from your PC so that it doesn't randomly boot up while you're using Explorer.

------
laxentasken
I get somewhat similar "ads advising me to use onedrive just to be able to
access my files everywhere. Running win10 enterprise. How about that...

------
porker
Where's the Apple marketing campaign saying "We don't insert ads into your
computer"? Steve, can you hear me from beyond the grave?

~~~
MikusR
[http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/153379/how-do-
you-t...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/153379/how-do-you-turn-off-
the-try-the-new-safari-notification)

------
wdr1
I've been really frustrated with my MacbookPro of late & was considering
switching to Windows.

Pretty sure I'm going to stay with OS X for now.

------
skc
Somewhat ironic, as I was reading that article a huge AWS ad suddenly popped
up on the site obscuring my view.

------
tmsldd
Windows is a lost case. Sadly, seems like MS walks backwards...
Win10<=Win8<Win7<WinXP...

------
flukus
Is this just enabling the behavior?

~~~
jasonkostempski
They're not going to stop, they've done some much like this with Windows 10
and have not once shown a sign of remorse. If it turns your stomach like it
does mine, get off of it ASAP.

~~~
flukus
That's what I mean, when technical people put up with it by turning it off
it's just encouraging the behavior. If it really turns your stomach then get
off windows.

~~~
RugnirViking
To whom? Mac is possibly the one company that I consider even worse, and bless
linux they try so hard but the support by important programs for me just isn't
there. The truth is that anti-competitive law in most of the world these days
is enforced so spottily and sparsely that companies can get away with all
sorts of preposterous things and we just have to take it because they work
hard to stay -just- better than everyone else

~~~
flukus
So you'll just lay down and keep taking it?

------
yaegers
My Win7 Ultimate installation is looking better and better. At least three
more years of peace of mind while being entertained by stories like this.

One can only imagine the state of this mess in three years. Let's not forget
that win10 is basically just one year old. And they already have it in such a
ridiculous state.

------
ape4
Oh so that's why Windows 10 was "free"

------
ouid
was it not simply obvious that this was going to happen? free pseudoforced
upgrades to a new platform can have exactly one agenda driving it.

------
bitmapbrother
For people who are outraged by this I recommend you buy the Windows Signature
Edition OS.

~~~
ReverseCold
"Paying to get rid of ads? Preposterous! I want my free Windows. Windows has
always been free and no ads, why did it change?!?!" \- HN

~~~
Spivak
Go to a store, pay for a Win 10 license, step through the installation like a
typical user would ignoring anything that says "advanced settings", and see
how pushy MS is with ads for their services.

~~~
ReverseCold
Was talking about pro licenses, I haven't seen any ads anyone is talking about
and I've never run any "WINDOWS 10 AD DISABLER" software.

